# Can Someone Please Make my Band a Logo?!?!



## kurt_hendrix (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey Guys im Zack and i recently joined a band. we are called The Paronoid, we play modern and classical rock. Can Someone please make us a banner or logo. Something like The paronoid going up in flames or something? PLEASE AND THANK YOU!!


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

with or without the spelling error?
:rockon:


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Flaming logos suck, here I did this in a couple of minutes -


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

Nice banner that zao made you there kurt_hendrix. My first "band", when I was about 13, had 3 guitars and a drummer (called ourselves National Muscle). We actually played a set at a school dance! Good luck to you. :rockon:


----------



## kurt_hendrix (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks Guys and Nice Banner! My Brother He Play Pro level kinda stuff, he's bugging me about asking you to make one for him to.... he says anything With Detail. His band name is 3 threw 6. Thanks a lot!!


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Tarl said:


> had 3 guitars and a drummer


you quite obviously sucked!!! 

















:tongue:


----------



## Tarl (Feb 4, 2006)

you quite obviously sucked!!! 

LOL...yes we did! House of the Rising Sun was our big number. At least the girls thought we were cool.......


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

That's ok, the first time I ever played in public was High School sock hop... I played the bass lines on my six string, there was two other guitar players and a drummer with a snare and small cymbal.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

kurt_hendrix said:


> Thanks Guys and Nice Banner! My Brother He Play Pro level kinda stuff, he's bugging me about asking you to make one for him to.... he says anything With Detail. His band name is 3 threw 6. Thanks a lot!!


Well, if they like The Ring then here,


----------



## kurt_hendrix (Dec 6, 2006)

It's accually Threw, like threw a ball. lol w.e


----------



## Rattlesnake (Jul 20, 2006)

*Dats IT !!!*

I think using The Ring logo, you may end up with some copyright infringement problems, but hey, if he's that good then he'll make enough money to fight off them lawsuits:bow:


----------



## Thinline (Jan 17, 2007)

A play on the Polaroid logo was the first thing that popped into my head, sometimes simple = better, especially if you're doing t-shirts and stuff.


----------

